# Yummy Dip Recipe



## guineapig0121 (Jan 24, 2011)

This is my moms recipe, but I just love it. It is my favorite. I made it yesterday.

*Dip!!
*
• 1 Lg. block cream cheese 
• 1 can hormel chili no beans
• 1 can green chilies 
• Green onions(scallions) about (4) chopped really really fine and a little green off the end too.
• About 2 cups of shredded sharp cheese
• Chili powder

Use preferably a glass 9 inch pie pan. Soften cream cheese long before making this. Spread cream cheese in pie plate until even, spread chili on top of the cheese add the green chilies spread out among the top of the chili. Sprinkle chili powder on top of the chili and the chilies, then add the chopped up scallions, then sprinkle with chedder cheese(use the fine shredded cheese). Bake on 359 30- 35 min. If you use a metal pan bake on about 300.


----------



## Skittle68 (Jan 24, 2011)

guineapig0121 said:
			
		

> This is my moms recipe, but I just love it. It is my favorite. I made it yesterday.
> 
> Dip!!
> 
> ...



I am definitely making this for my bf's poker game next week! This sounds so good!! Thanks for the idea!  This is the dip I make that they usually ask for:

Crab dip

8 oz shredded havarti cheese (can be found in the deli area with other fancier cheeses)
8 oz softened cream cheese
2-3 oz cheddar, Colby, or any other desired cheese
1/4 cup minced onion
2 cloves minced garlic
1 can lump crab meat (don't buy the cheap stuff-it has pieces of shell in it!)
1/2 package frozen imitation crab, flaked
1 oz pimento (optional)

Cream together cream cheese, onion, and garlic, add remaining cheese, add crab and pimento last. Chill for at least 2 hours for flavors to blend. Serve on artesian bread, French bread, or crackers. 

The reason I use half and half canned and imitation is so you get the flavor of real crab, and the texture of crab chunks. If your grocery store carries frozen lump crab meat you could use that instead, but mine doesn't. For lots of crab flavor, use two cans. This recipe can be tweaked and adjusted soooo much- it just depends what you like  You can also use more cream cheese instead of the expensive havarti, but the flavor of the havarti is just so good! Up to you.


----------



## guineapig0121 (Jan 24, 2011)

That sounds good I may have to make it for my bf. I don't like crab. Let me know how you like the dip if you make it.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 24, 2011)

guineapig0121 said:


> That sounds good I may have to make it for my bf. I don't like crab. Let me know how you like the dip if you make it.



Just leave out the crab and Krab.  It would be a great dip anyway.  Just look at those yummy cheeses.


----------



## babetoo (Jan 24, 2011)

guineapig0121 said:


> This is my moms recipe, but I just love it. It is my favorite. I made it yesterday.
> 
> *Dip!!*
> 
> ...


 
i make a chili and cream cheese dip in the micro. most like it that simple but i will try some of the add-ins that you listed.


----------



## chopper (Jan 24, 2011)

Those sound so good!  Now you all need desert!
Take out another block of cream cheese, add a cup of brown sugar and a teaspoon of vanilla.  Mix well with your mixer and serve with cut up apples.  You can also eat it with pears, etc.  Yum yum!


----------



## Skittle68 (Jan 24, 2011)

Zhizara said:
			
		

> Just leave out the crab and Krab.  It would be a great dip anyway.  Just look at those yummy cheeses.



You are so right!! Maybe up the garlic a little. My aunt makes cheese dip with just shredded havarti, mayo, and garlic. I forgot to put mayo in my ingredients didn't I? Whoops... I throw about 1/2-3/4 cup mayo in there too.


----------



## Skittle68 (Jan 24, 2011)

Skittle68 said:
			
		

> I am definitely making this for my bf's poker game next week! This sounds so good!! Thanks for the idea!  This is the dip I make that they usually ask for:
> 
> Crab dip
> 
> ...



There should be a half cup or so of mayo too. Oops


----------



## guineapig0121 (Jan 24, 2011)

That sounds really good!!



chopper said:


> Those sound so good! Now you all need desert!
> Take out another block of cream cheese, add a cup of brown sugar and a teaspoon of vanilla. Mix well with your mixer and serve with cut up apples. You can also eat it with pears, etc. Yum yum!


----------



## Skittle68 (Jan 24, 2011)

chopper said:
			
		

> Those sound so good!  Now you all need desert!
> Take out another block of cream cheese, add a cup of brown sugar and a teaspoon of vanilla.  Mix well with your mixer and serve with cut up apples.  You can also eat it with pears, etc.  Yum yum!



That does sound good! I make fruit dip out of cream cheese and marshmallow cream. Mmmmmmm. To change things up you can use strawberry cream cheese, you can mix whipped cream in also to make it fluffier, you can add a couple T of orange juice or a teaspoon of lemon juice to give it a little kick, some red food coloring to make it a pretty pink.... But even just the cream cheese and marshmallow cream are so good you could eat it with a spoon


----------



## guineapig0121 (Jan 25, 2011)

I forgot to mention my dip tastes best with tostido chips.


----------



## Lorrae (Jan 26, 2011)

All of those tips sound absolutely delicious!  I love fruit dips and taco dips... but that Crab Dip will definitely be a new one on my to-do list.  Thanks for the recipe! 

My go-to favorite is a very simple vegetable dip.  8-oz container sour cream mixed with 1 package of Knorr's vegetable soup mix.  Let chill in the refrigerator for about an hour before serving.  My friends and family have come to call it the "Crack Dip" because it is so addictive!!  I love it.

Also, it can be eaten with anything from ciabatta bread squares to chips to vegetables.  Its very versatile!


----------



## babetoo (Jan 26, 2011)

Lorrae said:


> All of those tips sound absolutely delicious! I love fruit dips and taco dips... but that Crab Dip will definitely be a new one on my to-do list. Thanks for the recipe!
> 
> My go-to favorite is a very simple vegetable dip. 8-oz container sour cream mixed with 1 package of Knorr's vegetable soup mix. Let chill in the refrigerator for about an hour before serving. My friends and family have come to call it the "Crack Dip" because it is so addictive!! I love it.
> 
> Also, it can be eaten with anything from ciabatta bread squares to chips to vegetables. Its very versatile!


 
i like the sound of the crack dip. having guests for dinner soon and am sure going to give it a try. the only things is those soup packages have way to much salt. so i won't be able to partake to much of it. thanks


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 26, 2011)

babetoo said:


> i like the sound of the crack dip. having guests for dinner soon and am sure going to give it a try. the only things is those soup packages have way to much salt. so i won't be able to partake to much of it. thanks



If it's too salty, you could always just add more sour cream until it tastes right to you.


----------



## Lorrae (Jan 26, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> If it's too salty, you could always just add more sour cream until it tastes right to you.



Exactly!  The sour cream seems to dilute the saltiness, and it ends up being a delicious combination.  Giving it time to rest though is really important so that all the flavors blend.  Let me know how it goes for you! :]


----------



## Lorrae (Jan 26, 2011)

Just a quick edit, it's actually the *16-oz *sour cream!!! Sorry about that!   I like to use Breakstone.  I also would recommend the regular kind, not low-fat!


----------



## Skittle68 (Mar 15, 2011)

guineapig0121 said:
			
		

> This is my moms recipe, but I just love it. It is my favorite. I made it yesterday.
> 
> Dip!!
> 
> ...



This recipe is great!! Big hit at the poker game


----------



## mrs.mom (Mar 15, 2011)

Sounds delicious. It's worth a try


----------



## simonbaker (Mar 19, 2011)

mrs.mom said:


> Sounds delicious. It's worth a try


 
Your dip sounds great! I am anxious to try it. The guys will love it with some chilled beverages for the basketball tournaments. 

Another good one they like:
Softened, whipped cream cheese, toss in some crisp, pre-cooked bacon, a handfull of shredded cheddar cheese & some sliced green olives with a little bit of the olive juice added too. Great cold dip with snack crackers.


----------



## guineapig0121 (Mar 20, 2011)

OH yummy!


----------



## kadesma (Mar 20, 2011)

One of our favorites is easy tastey just bring 2- 8oz of cream cheese to room temp mix in 1/2 cup of major grey's chutney 1/2cup of toasted chopped almond  1-tea of curry powder and 1/2 tea of dry mustard put in a crock  chill serve with crackers or if you enjoy celery and dates  use the spread to stuff them.
kadesma


----------



## simonbaker (Mar 20, 2011)

kadesma said:


> One of our favorites is easy tastey just bring 2- 8oz of cream cheese to room temp mix in 1/2 cup of major grey's chutney 1/2cup of toasted chopped almond 1-tea of curry powder and 1/2 tea of dry mustard put in a crock chill serve with crackers or if you enjoy celery and dates use the spread to stuff them.
> kadesma


 
Where do you get major grey's chutney?


----------



## Skittle68 (Mar 20, 2011)

simonbaker said:
			
		

> Where do you get major grey's chutney?



What the heck is chutney??


----------



## kadesma (Mar 21, 2011)

simonbaker said:


> Where do you get major grey's chutney?


ai found it in my grocery store. I aked about some and they put it in.it was with the jamsand jelly's.
kadesma


----------



## taxlady (Mar 21, 2011)

Skittle68 said:


> What the heck is chutney??



Chutney is an Indian condiment. It's sort of a spicy, chunky jam. It often has chile peppers. Sweet or hot, mango chutney are some of the more commonly found chutneys in the west.

We were at an Indian grocery store today and bought a hot mango chutney. My dh has never tried it. It goes well with a lot of savoury dishes. I have made hot, peach chutney (yummy), hot, pineapple chutney (yummy), and banana chutney (awful).


----------



## kadesma (Mar 21, 2011)

Skittle68 said:


> What the heck is chutney??


Amix of fruits,vinegar and sugar like a relish.
kadesma


----------



## taxlady (Mar 21, 2011)

I googled Major Grey's chutney. It seems to be a sweet, mango chutney.


----------

